
Show HN: Nozomi Video Streamer - lian0
https://github.com/L1AN0/nozomi-video-streamer
======
lian0
A dead simple personal on demand video streaming service written in Rust.

This project originates from my personal need on playing videos in torrents. I
often download videos on my laptop, but my bandwidth is limited. Before I can
actually watch the video (and sometimes start from a given start time) I have
to wait a long time until the download is finished. I've tried many existing
solutions such as torrent streaming, but never satisfied.

I eventually start implementing my own solution: download videos on my VPS
with much better network, then view the video through a web server, which can
also transcode the video to smaller bitrate when my connection is bad.

I decide to open source this project to see if this can help others, and more
importantly, to find other people's suggestions on how to improve.

